

Show HN: Our First Month Since Launching: Open Review - JacobAldridge
http://everydaydreamholiday.com/2013/01/15/startup-business-review-launch-first-month/

======
kerno
Would love some honest feedback, especially things we can do better or haven't
thought about yet.

